# الحراريات



## المرجل البخارى (19 أبريل 2009)

توجد بمصر مركز دراسات واستشارات بيئية وهندسية تهتم بصناعة الحراريات والاجابة عن استفسارات كل المهندسين العاملين بالصناعة ويحتاجون إلى معلومات او استشارات فى تبطين الحراريات وهو يتعامل مع بعض الشركات فى مصر كشركة الأقصى للحراريات ويوجد أيضا قسم الدراسات البيئية وهو يهتم بالبيئة والأيزو وكل مايتعلق


----------



## عز الاسلام (12 مايو 2009)

اين هذه المراكز 
وما عنوانها


----------



## المرجل البخارى (30 مايو 2009)

اسم المركز هو مركز الدراسات والاستشارات البيئية والهندسيةEESCويوجد بالصف حلوان ويمكنك الاتصال به على الاتى 
تليفاكس:0020238630617 أو0104668771 Email:[email protected]


----------



## صباح العبيدي (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ..
تحية وتقدير للجميع .. أنا عضو جديد وأول مشاركة لي معكم من خلال منتداكم الرائع ... راجياً مساعدتي لكوني بحاجة الى بحث أو دراسة عن المنظفات الصناعية والسلفونيك ... مع الشكر والتقدير لجميع الأعضاء ... ( تحياتي )


----------



## احمد حافظ احمد (11 يناير 2010)

ممكن اخي تقول موقع الويب لمركز الاستشارات هذا


----------



## المرجل البخارى (8 فبراير 2010)

الموقع مازال تحت الإنشاء ولكن يمكنك الغتصال بالبيانات الموجودة عالية أو هاتف 0020104668771


----------

